# 66 Lemans Cranky Window Problem



## 66lemans (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster

I recently ran into a problem with the driver side window on my 66 Lemans 4dr hardtop and need a bit of guidance as I haven't worked on windows before.

The front driver side window stopped rolling all of the way down, so I pulled the panel off and the only thing I noticed that was wrong (aside from the felt-like material that holds the window in the track) was the rear "guide" for the regulator was laying in the bottom of the door! By guide I mean an approx 16inch long metal u-shaped piece that holds the rear of the regulator secure/aligned. I can see a bracket towards the rear bottom of the door that the guide is supposed to rest against/in (and I can feel another bracket at the top, but can't actually see it), but pushing the guide in and closing the door almost immediately makes the guide slide out of the bracket again.

How is this guide held in place? Any tips on fixing and keeping this from happening again?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The attached PDF files are excerpts from the 1966 Fisher Body Manual. Perhaps they'll help.

Bear


----------

